# Guitar Fetish "Xaviere" Guitar string.



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

Just wanted to post a little review of the excellently priced GFS guitar strings. I'm almost done playing through a 10 pack and feel I can be fair about this now. 

These things are great!

I usually play d'adarios or ernie balls and would put the Xaviere strings on par with them. There doesn't seem to be any tendency to break, tone life average (about a week of solid playing) and they are nice and slick, unlike a lot of the bargain bin strings I've tried.

I guess what prompted me to post this is that I just tried out some $3.50 L&M "players edge" strings on my les paul and the contrast was huge. The Players edge strings are awful, they feel rough and corroded right out of the package, and because I string my guitar up "bonnamasa" style (wrapped around the tailpiece) the shitty winding on the bottom three pokes me in the heel of my hand while I play. Nothing quite like wiping blood off your guitar after a set.

Long story short, guitar fetish is pretty brutal with their shipping, but even still their strings are a bargain. 

I also bought a strat kit (which I posted a thread about on here) and their pedal tune (which is really good, if a tiny bit slow compared to a tu-2/3.)

anyone else have experience with these or other "bargain" strings.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

Just received another case of these strings this morning, 12 packs came to $30.50 all said and done shipped to Winnipeg in 10 days. I'm loving em. At $2.54 a pack, you'd be hard pressed to find cheaper strings, and you won't get close to this quality for under $6. 
If you're like me and you host a jam night and have a small stable of guitars to keep strung up, then this is an incredible deal.


----------

